# Trying to identify Dad's bike and bring her back



## DaveZ (Oct 2, 2018)

Dad got this bike second hand when he was a kid. He thinks he remembers it being a Shelby. he took the head badge off to place a WWII Messenger Decal in its place. During the war he couldn't get 28 inch tires so he put smaller wheels on it. He changed the handlebars, put a light on the fender and a flashlight bracket on the handle bars and a horn. He also added a two speed to it because he used it to deliver meats for a butcher
















. Originally he said it was a brownish red with a white stripe down the fenders.  Any hints as to exactly the year and model? I would like to find the correct head badge.


----------



## jkent (Oct 2, 2018)

1934-36 Shelby Motorbike.


----------



## jkent (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## bike (Oct 2, 2018)

could have been one of many badges shelby used in that era  notice it is a camelback no undertank bar and a different probably accessory tank- ND 2 speed is from the war era and a bonus!   ps see if the speedometer is still around...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Mine is badged as a Western Flyer. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 2, 2018)

Chain ring looks Shelby; maybe stem too.  Tank looks McCauley #3 (2-1/2" height).
Not sure if frame is pre-balloon Shelby, too hard to see.
Side holes for badge, seat post pinch-bolt might indicate Westfield Mass?
28-inch tires indicate it could be late 1920's to early 1930's.
Maybe flip it over and see the serial number?


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 3, 2018)

I flipped it over last night. have to trace out the number as it was stamped not so well. Thing that puzzled me about it being a Shelby is there is no bar on the frame under the tank. He said he put the tank on it too. Kept his tools in it The seat is there too. I'll take a snap of that too.


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 3, 2018)

The SN is H   38548. Seat is a Messenger B 2. Pat May 18, 1926.


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 3, 2018)

bike said:


> could have been one of many badges shelby used in that era  notice it is a camelback no undertank bar and a different probably accessory tank- ND 2 speed is from the war era and a bonus!   ps see if the speedometer is still around...




Yes the speedo is there. We found a replacement for it because the glass had broken and the face plate is a bit shabby.


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 3, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Chain ring looks Shelby; maybe stem too.  Tank looks McCauley #3 (2-1/2" height).
> Not sure if frame is pre-balloon Shelby, too hard to see.
> Side holes for badge, seat post pinch-bolt might indicate Westfield Mass?
> 28-inch tires indicate it could be late 1920's to early 1930's.
> Maybe flip it over and see the serial number?




He said the original tires where solid with no inner tube. You cemented them in place.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2018)

I dont know who made it but the features do Not look Shelby; Seat Stays, Head tube or BB


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 3, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I dont know who made it but the features do Not look Shelby; Seat Stays, Head tube or BB
> View attachment 877784



Thanks! Cool bike. What is a BB? I'm new to this He said that the handlebar stem was replaced because the original one broke. He went to the local bike shop and they sold him one. He said back then you could go into any bike shop and buy anything!


----------



## bikiba (Oct 3, 2018)

BB is bottom bracket or more simply, the cylinder on the bottom of the bike the crank goes through so u can pedal.


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 3, 2018)

I can take a photo of that too when I dismantle it.  Want to paint it before winter.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 3, 2018)

“H” serial number could be 1930 Westfield.

Many manufacturers had these type frames with drop bar or double bar.  (It is best practice to compare apples to apples).


Westfield had many in-house badges, and also supplied bikes to stores with their own brand names.
Shelby - Shapleigh, sound sort of similar?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 3, 2018)

You have a classic bike, also with sentimental value.  You may wish to clean it up, make it rideable again, and use most of the original parts. 
Original, in this case meaning original to your Dad's bike, which he received second hand, and made some changes to by himself, over the years. 
Or maybe it may receive some upgrades? 
Things to consider, some Westfield bikes may sport some odd dimensions (in the areas of headsets and bottom brackets; cups and cones).
Looks to be getting 90-years old soon, wonder how many colors of paint it received over the years, and if any original brownish-red paint might be left underneath.


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 3, 2018)

The seat pan is made by Mesinger but the seat chassis is made by Troxel.


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 3, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> You have a classic bike, also with sentimental value.  You may wish to clean it up, make it rideable again, and use most of the original parts.
> Original, in this case meaning original to your Dad's bike, which he received second hand, and made some changes to by himself, over the years.
> Or maybe it may receive some upgrades?
> Things to consider, some Westfield bikes may sport some odd dimensions (in the areas of headsets and bottom brackets; cups and cones).
> Looks to be getting 90-years old soon, wonder how many colors of paint it received over the years, and if any original brownish-red paint might be left underneath.



Hi and thanks for all the info.

Yes! My intention is to put all Dad's goodies back on it, but with a repaint and what not. He is 89 and sharp as a tack and swears it was is a Shelby. We had the head badge in a box, but when we moved it didn't come with us. I am trying to locate the person who got them up in NY. There are the remains of the original red down the seat post tube. He is the only one who repainted it around 1939. He took the badge off to put the WWII Messenger decal on it in it's place. Hopefully the original rims are still there and I can get them!


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 3, 2018)

your dad is right it is a shelby 28in. bike.those tires are war time inner tube type.replace the tubes air them up paint the bike and let your dad ride it off into the sunset.


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks Dave! That is the goal, the tires are a bit crispy though They are a weird 27". I'll see what happens when I try to air them up


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 4, 2018)

I will post pictures of progress. Will be looking for rims next. He never liked the fact that the 27 inch didn't fill the fender I'm with him on that.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 4, 2018)

I retro-fit my 28" vintage bikes with modern 700c or 622 mm aluminum rims; (the old 28" was 630 mm).
When fitted with a 1.5" wide tire is 28" in diameter.  2" wide tires (29'ers) won't fit my frames (too wide).
The available selection of 28" x 1.4/1.5/1.6" or 37/38/42mm-622mm tires is broad in quality, price and color.
Infrequently, I paint the rims/wheels, just so they do not look to out of place or period incorrect.
The two-speed is a nice feature, if it still works, but fitting a new rim to a hub is another effort.

Oh, besides anodized aluminum, they also are common in black.


----------



## DaveZ (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks Archie! I may hit you up on a rim and spoke source. Dad is very familiar with rebuilding the hubs etc. He put the spokes on the wheels that are on it now. The two sped worked fine last time he used it.....60 years ago


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello Dave ; 
The rims you want are Velosity Blunt P35's (same as 28") you can get them at a good price here - https://365cycles.com/index.php/

The spokes you can custom order in double butted stainless steel from Marcus at yojimbo'sgarage - http://www.yojimbosgarage.com/blog/ through his ebay store. The lengths are on the tags in the photo below, shorter spokes go in the rear hub. Galvanized would be more appropriate but I don't know if he has them in galvanized, just ask him. 

You can get the spoke nipples from Scott (owner of the CABE) here - http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292726245103 






As for tires, Schwalbe has a good selection that will work with their 'Century', 'Little Big Ben' or if you want to go fatter, 'Big Ben'.
Have fun with it !


----------

